# ziproxy doesn't start when listening port is 80

## mistreated

I have 

```
Port = 80
```

 in /etc/ziproxy/ziproxy.conf and ziproxy fails to start.

```

# /etc/init.d/ziproxy start

 * Starting ziproxy ...

FATAL ERROR (daemon): Failed to connect socket for receiving connections (port: 80).             [ !! ]

```

Seems that it doesn't start with any port number less than 1024, but works fine with 1024 and above. I was trying different version of ziproxy, currently i have the latest ziproxy-3.1.3.

Does ziproxy support listening port below 1024?

----------

## Hu

Since 1024 is the magic number for privileged ports, my guess would be that the proxy drops privileges before it binds its socket.  Since you started it with root privileges, it would have been able to bind the socket if operations had been done in a different order.  A run under dev-util/strace would confirm or disprove my theory.  If I am right, you could work around it by disabling the uid change (unsafe) or patching the code to do the operations in a better order.

----------

